

World IPv6 day - tshtf
http://server1.test-ipv6.com/ipv6day.html

======
slashclee
Nobody is ready for IPv6 yet, and it's depressing.

I tried an experiment the other day, turning off IPv4 and using only IPv6 on a
desktop at home. HN, Ars Technica, Twitter, Facebook... none of them even have
an AAAA record. Google does for the main google.com site and for gmail, but
not for Google Talk. Hell, even test-ipv6.com doesn't have an AAAA record.

~~~
pieter
There's a good reason test-ipv6.com doesn't have an IPv6 address. If your IPv6
is broken then you can't go to that site to test it :).

~~~
slashclee
That makes no sense at all to me.

If your IPv6 is _working_ you can't go to the site to test it unless you also
have working IPv4.

There is absolutely no reason why test-ipv6.com can't have both an A record
and an AAAA record.

~~~
tshtf
Per the FAQ:

Q: Why is this web site reachable via IPv4 only?

You're right, there are no AAAA records, intentionally. A percentage of users
are unable to browse sites that are dual-stack. If the users can't connect,
then they can't be told they have a problem. This is a big problem facing
content providers today; of which, I work at one for my $dayjob. As such, the
main test page requires IPv4 (either native or translated).

At some point, when the percentage of "broken" users has gone significantly
down, I'll consider making test-ipv6.com dual-stack..

~~~
slashclee
I stand corrected. That makes sense (even if it is frustrating).

------
chrisaycock
Great article in _Communications of the ACM_ , with a foreword by Vint Cerf:

"Successful Strategies for IPv6 Rollouts. Really."

The gist is that changing everything at once will probably fail because of how
large the task is. Instead, change the web-facing load balancer to offer IPv6
to external customers, while translating to IPv4 for internal communication.
That is the fastest way to get started.

[http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2011/4/106582-successful-
strat...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2011/4/106582-successful-strategies-
for-ipv6-rollouts-really/fulltext)

------
joshmoz
We've been double checking bug reports and doing extra testing to make sure
that Firefox is ready for World IPv6 day. If you find any problems with
Firefox while testing IPv6 (or ever, really) please let us know at
"bugzilla.mozilla.org"!

------
chair6
That site seems to focus on client connectivity tests ..
<http://ready.chair6.net> will do some basic server-focused tests (enter a
domain/URL to test for IPv6 connectivity).

~~~
chair6
Examples of sites that get positive results would be:
<http://ready.chair6.net/?url=arin.net> <http://ready.chair6.net/?url=he.net>

Examples of not-so-ready results:
<http://ready.chair6.net/?url=news.ycombinator.com>
<http://ready.chair6.net/?url=facebook.com>

(Granted, some of these tests are not relevant - say, where all you want to do
is provide AAAA records for your web site.)

~~~
mkjones
try <http://www.v6.facebook.com>

------
brianbreslin
Can someone from hn write up a post outlining what we as individuals and web
entrepreneurs need to do in order to adapt to ipv6? Thanks

------
smackfu
Spoiler: It's not today.

~~~
lostbit
It will happen on 8 June 2011. I still have to configure my core access
(routers, firewalls) to try to enjoy this day.

